# Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (1-1) [11/1/2008]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

There is absolutely no reason whatsoever that we should lose this game.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

I predict a 15 + point win. Put Ariza on AI or Melo, game over.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

I always enjoy watching the Lakers beat the Nuggets.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

I wouldn't be surprised if we lost this one, don't ask me why, though. 

It would be great to kick off the season with a nice long winning streak, but the thing that worries me is our players getting cocky after this easy start... although, they're a year older and just went to the Finals, so they probably shouldn't.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

Its our first game outside of Staples. As long as we play defense this game should be in the bag.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

this will be carmelos first game of the season, I would imagine they will be slow to start


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

We play defense we win by 15.

Play soft, and we win by 10.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

If we stick to our game and continue to play tenacious defense, we should win this game. The Nuggets will be pumped for this game and will be looking for some payback...after last year's playoffs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*



ceejaynj said:


> If we stick to our game and continue to play tenacious defense, we should win this game. The Nuggets will be pumped for this game and will be looking for some payback...after last year's playoffs.


They won't find it, though.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

Like Plastic Man said...as long as we don't get cocky and complacent, we should win easily. However, as I have always said, if we have that "turn it on only when we need it" attitude, that could hurt us. We must keep up the killer instinct every game all season long!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

Blowout...maybe not 20 or 38....we'll be nice and beat them by just 16


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

Keep in mind that Denver will be on the 2nd game of a back-to-back as they play the Clippers tomorrow night.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

This should be another blowout...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*



Basel57 said:


> They won't find it, though.


Why would you put a comma in that sentence? WTF?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Why would you put a comma in that sentence? WTF?


it's a pretty unnecessary pause. But Basel is used to sudden pauses.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*



Cris said:


> it's a pretty unnecessary pause. But Basel is used to sudden pauses.


:basel:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*








+







=


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

There's not too many formula's I can come up with that could get Denver a win over us.AI and Melo combined for 75 (AI-50) and we won, JR Smith and Kleiza had great nights and we still won. 

We win a closer one than people believe. Lakers by 17. Pull away late.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*



> We win a *closer one* than people believe. *Lakers by 17*


:lol:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*



DaRizzle said:


> :lol:


if we're not clicking we're gonna have to settle for the squeaker.

lol

we're all jinxing the team they gonna take an L because of us.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

We are good enough to win this game easily. My only worry is that Denver will have something to prove, remember we swept them in the first round last year, and therefore will be really up for this game.

I agree that if we play good D, we'll be fine. 

You guys think Karl will put Kmart on Kobe again?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

I wont be able to watch the game live tonight. 

:boohoo:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

Feel free to PM me with you know what.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

Let see if Vlad can keep up the D on Carmelo...His play has been nothing short of amazing...for him


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

I can't send PM's for some reason, so if someone can help me out with something, that would be cool.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

wow..you too?..now the PMs dont even work at this site?!? smh


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

works for me


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

i dont even have a button for pm's. 

ive tried to find a way to pm cris and BH, but theres no way to do it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #3: Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1) [11/1/2008]*

It is probably still disabled for general members. 

It was originally disabled for a security reason.
http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/announcements.html outlined here. 

If you still need a link, I cannot post it here. Try sending me a message on AIM at Corndog819 or email at *edit*. Just put Link or something like in the subject title.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yee. I'm the only one here. It's my own game thread! All mine, muahahahahaha.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We are missing too many easy shots so far. And the defense is ok I guess.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice lay-up by Fish.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gasol jumper assisted by Kobe.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gasol schooling Martin.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gasol on fire, 9-8 us, first lead of the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Amazing defense so far. Ugh


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe with the drive. Nice.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe and1 yee.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, Boston is down 20 at Indiana, lol with 5min left in the game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Make that 25 lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Lamar goes coast to coast and chokes on the open layup, great.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gasol on the offensive tip in


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odd substitution with Lamar for Bynum. Considering Bynum was the only one playing interior defense.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, I hate it when Kobe has to throw up a prayer to bail us out.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Odd substitution with Lamar for Bynum. Considering Bynum was the only one playing interior defense.


I agree. I guess PJax wants to play a higher paced offense. Why? I do not know.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Lamar with 2 quick fouls.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> Lamar with 2 quick fouls.


Odom is to small for that match up. He's going to get into foul trouble quick if this line up stays.

Phil bailed on the line up to quickly I think. We were still leading, and the defensive end should remain our priority even if we start out shooting flat.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Chris Anderson.. I didn't know that douche still played.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So Boston loses in Indiana. Our quest for that home court throughout the playoffs continues.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Embarrassing defense right now. How many points do the nuggets have outside the paint? Any?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. Gasol wont complain about that call..


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gasol bailed us out on that one.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So Lamar has 3 now lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Excellent. Now Luke in for Lamar... This should work out well defensively.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Embarrassing defense right now. How many points do the nuggets have outside the paint? Any?


2 fgs made outside the paint, lol, embarrassing indeed.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Relax Birdman


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Iverson is such a *****. Don't we know already, he always drives left and shoots when he goes right.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> 2 fgs made outside the paint, lol, embarrassing indeed.


Yeah.. Interior defense is over rated.

I mean I'd much rather see Luke Walton out there, than Bynum who had 5 rebounds and 1 steal in 6 minutes to start the game.....


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Machine broken.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, Bynum dribble that out you fool.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

A few things I noticed.
-Unless we are ready to cause steals our morph zone will be killed by athletic or unselfish team.
-Bynum is not ready. His ball control has been horrible and timing has been horrible.
-Gasol and Kobe have to set the tone for the team always


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Machine good. lol Sasha is launching them like a madman.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> A few things I noticed.
> -Unless we are ready to cause steals our morph zone will be killed by athletic or unselfish team.
> -Bynum is not ready. His ball control has been horrible and timing has been horrible.
> -Gasol and Kobe have to set the tone for the team always


Kobe could probably start by taking better shots.

Bynums offense isn't where it should be, but his defense is fine. And honestly, thats far more important right now.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

It should go like this for our offense: Kobe set the initial shock value for the first few mintues, then force feed Gasol for the rest of the half. Then have Kobe own the third Quarter. Then have our Bench close in the fourth.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

sasha good


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Pau never even challenged that...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice dunk Pau!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Birdman gtfo the key, Gasol just facialed you!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Drew touched that


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If Ariza would have finished that it would have been siiiiick


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol, everyone wants to posterize Birdman now. That would of been sick if Ariza would of got that.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe back in.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Atleast Bynum want to play defense. Can anyone else please join him?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I guess not.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice in rhythm shot by Kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bad call.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wtf, are you kidding me! Offensive!?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bynum needs to settle down a bit on offense but that was a bad call on him


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> Bynum needs to settle down a bit on offense but that was a bad call on him


I think you need to watch the replay. 

That play was not only a great shot, it wasn't a foul. Bynum got screwed. 

Not to mention that was his first shot attempt tonight...

Settle down on offense. :lol:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Can we play some freaking defense without fouling? Seriously guys.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

****!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is shotting like crap. Very poor shot selection tonight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

That's a lose ball, how is that a foul?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Another foul, this time by Sasha lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

On a positive note, I like the team warm-ups lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, they are letting the Nuggets get away with a lot more.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good foul Vlade. Don't let that thug get a freebie.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Anthony Carter 6/6 14points. What a joke.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ima go watch the Cavs-Hornets game. A lot more entertaining then the crap basketball we are playing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm leaving at half time. Looks like I wont be missing much.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If you breath on the Nuggets it's a foul.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The refs are absolutely raping us on foul calls.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wtf lol now Sasha has 3 lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We have 5 players with 3 fouls before half-time. lmao


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Luke you suck!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bad Shot selection (Kobe, Fisher)
Bad Defense (Everybody...except maybe Bynum)
Bad calls

Ugly Half


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

What's up with all the fouls??? That is usually a sign of players reaching or getting in position late. Could we be tired after only two games??? I would rather believe the refs suck!!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

One of the ugliest halves of basketball I have seen in years.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jesus! The refs are killing us! I ****ing hate Joey Crawford!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anthony Carter is kicking our ass? What the ****?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow nuggets went out by 9....then we finally wake up and go on a 7-0 run


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Anthony Carter is kicking our ass? What the ****?


I blame you. Post more you post whore.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

finally found the game.

down by six...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We better not lose this game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

talk about winning ugly


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mamba strikes again.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yee, I'm back and we have the lead, nice.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice, Kobe comes through in the clutch with some free throws.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

The One said:


> talk about winning ugly


A Win is a _Win_


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

3-0 baby!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice, ugly win, we're 3-0. We had 18 assists on 33fgs made, and were in foul trouble cause the refs were screwing us in the 1st half. I'm going player of the game Gasol 16 points 16 rebounds 2 blocked shots 3 assists.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ugly win, nothing went right for the most part. 

Bynum was terrible with foul trouble as was most of the team. Gasol made the play of the night dunking on Birdman, he didn't have to shoot the Birdman down like that.

Kobe came through in the 4th, he just tortures the Nuggets.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ugly win. But a win is a win and we're 3-0.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll take the win...as ugly as it was. Bynum was awful. Not a good game for someone who just got a contact extension and significant raise.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ugly game, ugly win, but we're still undefeated, came from behind and won despite shooting attrociously. The defense was worse than usual, but we still held one of the more potent teams in the league under 100 (they had 91 with 1:30 something to go). The 2nd quarter was the only really bad defensive quarter. It's not much of an excuse, but when you have 5 players with three fouls before the break, your defense will suffer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I see one vote for Pau as the Player of the Game; anyone else have an opinion on the matter?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe coming through in the clutch. Going with Kobe. My boy Pau but up some nice stats for my other fantasy squad. eace:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What's up with only 2 games this upcoming week (Wednesday and Sunday)?! That's ****ed up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah that's lame.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Stupid scheduling. I hope we don't get rusty!


----------

